# Feasting on Asphalt season 2



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Feasting on Asphalt, second season starts soon; also Food Network is rebroadcasting season one.



> http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_ab
> 
> Feasting on Asphalt II: The River Run premieres Saturday, August 4 at 9pm/8c


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

No sign of this on Food Network HD (yet).


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Season one was just OK, so I hope this is improved. The show _Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives_ is everything I thought this show should have been.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

balboa dave said:


> Season one was just OK, so I hope this is improved. The show _Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives_ is everything I thought this show should have been.


Even though I enjoy DD&D...

..._heresy!_


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I would love to have Season 3 be a run on 66 - Maybe combine it with DD&D


----------



## jasoncarr (May 3, 2002)

balboa dave said:


> Season one was just OK, so I hope this is improved. The show _Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives_ is everything I thought this show should have been.


With the incredibly unwatchable Guy Fieri as host and lack of motorcycling, DDID rated no Season Pass from me. Feasting on Asphalt was good and could have been better. We shall see.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

One of my friends down in New Orleans recently opened a gelateria. He also happens to be into motorcycles.

One day a bunch of motorcycles are out front of his place, so he goes out to check them out. Low and behold, it was Alton and his crew. Long story short, my friend's gelateria will be featured on one of the episodes this season.

Season pass set.


----------



## tagged (Aug 1, 2007)

I have to say I love most of Food Network's shows but this Feasting On Asphalt is unwatchable! This guy is like a super dork.

I agree that DD&D's is awesome.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

balboa dave said:


> Season one was just OK, so I hope this is improved. The show _Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives_ is everything I thought this show should have been.


Feasting on Asphalt is pretty much what I would have expected from the "Alton Brown travels on motorcycle across America in search of road food" concept. I don't know what you were expecting.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

tagged said:


> I have to say I love most of Food Network's shows but this Feasting On Asphalt is unwatchable! This guy is like a super dork.
> 
> I agree that DD&D's is awesome.


Wow, you registered with this forum and made your first (and possibly only?) post just to bash Alton Brown as a "super dork"? :down:

We like Alton Brown here. His show Good Eats is what food "super dorkery" is all about. Long live the super dorks! :up:


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

dmdeane said:


> Feasting on Asphalt is pretty much what I would have expected from the "Alton Brown travels on motorcycle across America in search of road food" concept. I don't know what you were expecting.


It just didn't portray enough of Alton's strong points, and in fact revealed a side of him that I found off-putting. Watching Alton got peevish because someone didn't know who he is is not entertaining. The narration from his motorcycle just wasn't working very well. Except for the ironic "eating it" at the end of last season, there just wasn't the spontaneity I expected from a "freewheeling" show, and demonstrated little of the character that makes his Good Eats show enjoyable. On the other hand, DD&D focuses on the restaurants and the food, and the love of the owners and chefs for what they do. I think every location has been portrayed as a place I would want to visit. While I can understand why Guy Fiere might grate on some people, I've liked him since his first episode of The Next Food Network Star (2nd season), and he is truly growing into his potential. I'm not even saying I like Guy more than Alton, just that DD&D is a much better show than the first season of FOA.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

FOA is definitely not Alton's finest hour. He is more in his element -- in his element!


----------



## pauljb55 (May 2, 2005)

I don't care what you say. If Alton is a super dork...then I am a super dork.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

balboa dave said:


> It just didn't portray enough of Alton's strong points, and in fact revealed a side of him that I found off-putting. Watching Alton got peevish because someone didn't know who he is is not entertaining.


Huh? He wasn't peevish - I recall him being rather relaxed and humorous on that topic.


> The narration from his motorcycle just wasn't working very well.


They were testing out the limits of what they could do in a new format. It wasn't that bad.


> Except for the ironic "eating it" at the end of last season, there just wasn't the spontaneity I expected from a "freewheeling" show, and demonstrated little of the character that makes his Good Eats show enjoyable.


I have this weird feeling like we were watching two completely different shows. It's not that they couldn't have made improvements, but the show I saw was nothing like the one you are describing, which makes me wonder just what it is you were expecting to see.


> On the other hand, DD&D focuses on the restaurants and the food, and the love of the owners and chefs for what they do. I think every location has been portrayed as a place I would want to visit. While I can understand why Guy Fiere might grate on some people, I've liked him since his first episode of The Next Food Network Star (2nd season), and he is truly growing into his potential. I'm not even saying I like Guy more than Alton, just that DD&D is a much better show than the first season of FOA.


I've never seen the show so I can't comment on DD&D, but I definitely want to visit the places Alton visited, and I definitely thought FOA "focuses on the restaurants and the food, and the love of the owners and chefs for what they do" (amongst other things). In fact, season one of FOA spent a lot of time doing exactly that: in each episode he interviews several owners/chefs and talks with them about why they do what they do. Again, I get this feeling like we are not even talking about the same FOA at all. Whatever it is you watched doesn't sound at all like what I watched.

Of course, FOA didn't merely "focus on the restaurants and the food, and the love of the owners and chefs for what they do", it also focused on the history of road food and put these kinds of restaurants into their proper historical context. If you find these history lessons annoying and you think they distract attention away from what you are interested in, fine; but a lot of us enjoy the larger context that Alton brings to food. The whole point of the show is that it is *not* just about the food, or the restaurants, or the owners or chefs. There is a larger context.

The fact that you could watch Alton laughing and joking with that woman making biscuits about her not knowing who Alton is - and that you interpreted that as Alton being _peevish_ - suggests to me that our differing reactions to Alton Brown is what lies at the root of our differing reactions to FOA. Alton rubs some people the wrong way. I have absolutely no clue why.

Oh well - "de gustibus non disputatum est" holds true with TV just as much as it does with food, eh?


----------

